# Siemsn logo 230v Temperatur



## tobiaas (19 Februar 2012)

hi,
ich habe eine frage: 
ich habe eine siemens logo 230rc 0ab6. Kann ich da mit einen sensor in mein aquarium die temperatur steuren? wenn nicht, was brauche ich da alles?


Danke


----------



## rheumakay (20 Februar 2012)

Die 0BA6 hat bei der 230V Version gar keine Analogeingänge.
Die anderen Varianten haben 0..10Volt Eingänge.
Wahrscheinlich hast du einen PT100 Sensor??. Dafür gibt es ein "LOGO! AM 2 PT100" Modul, andem du den Sensor direkt anschließen kannst.
Ansonsten benötigst du einen Signalumformer PT100/Volt.


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wie soll denn die Heizung gesteuert werden?

Für Ein-Aus reicht ein DA, für eine Leistungsregelung wird´s noch einen Analogausgang brauchen


MfG


----------



## tobiaas (20 Februar 2012)

halso ich habe die heitzung jetzt an einen ausgang gesteuert, wo die nachts aus geht. Ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht gekauft, weil ich nerst mal fragen wollte. ich will eigentlich nur keine 230v ins wasser hängen. und ich weis halt nicht wass ich alles dafür brauche um auf weniger spannung zu kommen


----------



## rheumakay (20 Februar 2012)

?Also du schaltest jetzt schon die Heizung mit der LOGO?
Dann benötigst du ,wie ich schon oben beschrieben hatte , ein "LOGO! AM 2 PT100" Modul http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/184576/LOGO-AM2-PT100

sowie einen Pt100Fühler z.B. bei Conrad -> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17350&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## tobiaas (20 Februar 2012)

und ich kann das modul an einen siemens logo 230rc machen, und muss nur 12volt reingeben?
wobei ich mir das noch mal überlege bei dem preis


----------



## rheumakay (20 Februar 2012)

ja das extramodul benötigt eine extra Spannungsversorgung 12Voder24V DC!


----------



## winnman (20 Februar 2012)

Und diese 12V / 24V sollten aus einem Netzteil kommen das die Norm "Schutzkleinspannung" erfüllt!


----------

